# Wolf Creek Dam



## Buckeyes202 (Jun 26, 2019)

Going down this week to fish below the Cumberland Lake Dam. I've done the trout a few times. Anyone here have experience with other species...Sturgeon, Walleye, Stripers?

Thanks ALL!


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I catch a lot of stripers, not so many walleyes. But the biggest walleyes in the world come from that watershed. 

Do you have a boat or are ya bank fishing?


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I fished below the dam a few years ago and had one of the biggest walleye I personally ever had on hooked and next to the boat. Have fished Erie for years and seen lots of 10lbers I just have not landed one myself and this was right around that size next to the boat before my buddy did a "net job" and knocked it off.  I know they live in there, good luck and post pics! That year we caught all of our walleye on flutter spoons below the dam in seems.


----------



## Buckeyes202 (Jun 26, 2019)

Bazzin05 said:


> I fished below the dam a few years ago and had one of the biggest walleye I personally ever had on hooked and next to the boat. Have fished Erie for years and seen lots of 10lbers I just have not landed one myself and this was right around that size next to the boat before my buddy did a "net job" and knocked it off.  I know they live in there, good luck and post pics! That year we caught all of our walleye on flutter spoons below the dam in seems.


Good Info. I went over the weekend and caught Striper and Rainbow trout. We had shiners but caught everything on a 4" fluke in shad color with a 1/4 oz jig head. How did you fish the flutter spoons?


----------



## Buckeyes202 (Jun 26, 2019)

Bazzin05 said:


> I fished below the dam a few years ago and had one of the biggest walleye I personally ever had on hooked and next to the boat. Have fished Erie for years and seen lots of 10lbers I just have not landed one myself and this was right around that size next to the boat before my buddy did a "net job" and knocked it off.  I know they live in there, good luck and post pics! That year we caught all of our walleye on flutter spoons below the dam in seems.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

That looks like fun! We casts the flutter spooks upstream and just pumped them back and the fish always ate them on the fall.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is the 19# my buddy got out of there


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Buzzy said:


> View attachment 498398
> Here is the 19# my buddy got out of there


😵 Holy Crap!!!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

My god that is a Toad of a walleye! That would hands down win both the Brawl & Slam! What a beast. Can I ask what he caught it on?


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> My god that is a Toad of a walleye! That would hands down win both the Brawl & Slam! What a beast. Can I ask what he caught it on?


Classic CD09 black and gold rapala. He caught a 20#'er as well but I dont have picture anymore for some reason. Same bait.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, a 19 & 20 lb walleye! Unbelievable.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> Wow, a 19 & 20 lb walleye! Unbelievable.


They weren't even the river record let alone the state Record!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What is the state record in Kentucky for walleye? Do you know?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Surprisingly Kentucky state record caught by someone from Shaker Heights Ohio.









Kip


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

One guy and a boat said:


> Surprisingly Kentucky state record caught by someone from Shaker Heights Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the River record is 25#!

Look up Mabry Harper.


Its a shame the put those dams in. But it is nice to see the native strain still has a few lingering.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I knew of the Marby walleye. Didn't realize they took the record away and reinstated it. Deservedly so at 41" long. All these are really impressive fish. 

Kip


----------

